# White Dahlias



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 16, 2018)

I see the them whenever I go to a different area. I don?t see them available. Do I have to wait to get them?


----------



## J087 (Jan 16, 2018)

Wait until tomorrow. Patience is the key to success.


----------



## Snow (Jan 17, 2018)

My game updated overnight and now I have them -- but I'm only getting them as request rewards, not for releasing butterflies. I don't see any other way to get them, and I get only 1 out of every 2 requests I think. Ugh.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 17, 2018)

Snow said:


> My game updated overnight and now I have them -- but I'm only getting them as request rewards, not for releasing butterflies. I don't see any other way to get them, and I get only 1 out of every 2 requests I think. Ugh.



In fact, you can obtain those white dahlia seeds by releasing any butterfly to your friend's garden that isn't diamond or topaz. It's just that these types of butterflies are hard to come by in first place, due of the catch rate being very low.


----------



## Snow (Jan 17, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In fact, you can obtain those white dahlia seeds by releasing any butterfly to your friend's garden that isn't diamond or topaz. It's just that these types of butterflies are hard to come by in first place, due of the catch rate being very low.



Ah! That makes sense. I was out all day so I've just planted my first round of white dahlias. Thanks!!


----------

